Ask HN: What will you build in 2020? - keiferski
======
ArtWomb
Okaq Human Play Lab

Collecting data on "How Humans Play"

Nano games measuring: human reaction time, human memory test and global
psychism assessment(!) to be released imminently

Screengrab:

[http://okaq.github.io/reax_0.png](http://okaq.github.io/reax_0.png)

